
.NET Standard Fast, Light, Flexible JSON Serializer - maverickeye
https://github.com/justinamiller/Zippy
======
maverickeye
[https://github.com/justinamiller/LiteStringBuilder](https://github.com/justinamiller/LiteStringBuilder)
Alternative to the System.Text.StringBuilder C# class.

------
maverickeye
[https://github.com/justinamiller/LightObjectPool](https://github.com/justinamiller/LightObjectPool)
Fast, light weight, thread safe object pool

